# Ladies with BFP, please respond



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies. First off congradulations on you BFP! 
SEcondly, I couldnt find a thread anywhere where ladies shared how long it took to get a BFP and the symptoms they had before. 
There are threads with symptoms but Im curious about how long some ladies waited to see a BFP and with what kind of tests they used. Which were successful (FREER, Online tests, Dollarstore, Clearblue, etc) (because I think I m having symptoms but still BFN which doesnt seem to coincide) Any comments would be appreciate!
!!


----------



## xxbeckyxx

Hi midnight falls, I got my first bfp last night after 1 year ntnp and 2 ttc so 3 in total.

My symptoms are very sore bbs I never get them with af, very bad heartburn and very gassy I'm now getting twinges I took two asda (same company as walmart but in uk) brand cheapies with fmu and a clearblue digi with mid morning urine it say I'm between 2-3 weeks pregnant I still can't believe it!
Good luck it can happen I never thought I'd see those two lines! What symptoms are u having x


----------



## sallyhansen76

xxbeckyxx said:


> Hi midnight falls, I got my first bfp last night after 1 year ntnp and 2 ttc so 3 in total.
> 
> My symptoms are very sore bbs I never get them with af, very bad heartburn and very gassy I'm now getting twinges I took two asda (same company as walmart but in uk) brand cheapies with fmu and a clearblue digi with mid morning urine it say I'm between 2-3 weeks pregnant I still can't believe it!
> Good luck it can happen I never thought I'd see those two lines! What symptoms are u having x

Congrads!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!! and Thanks!! How many DPO where you? DO you know?


----------



## xxbeckyxx

Well I didn't test til I was 9 days late as my body has played tricks on me before and made af late. I only took the test to try and get af to show as she usually does after I test lol I would say I must be about 20 dpo its hard for me to pinpoint ov as my cycles are all over the place. How many dpo are you now and what is the strength in the tests your using?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im 11 DPO and using some dollarstore tests (i think its 25 iml) but cant be sure..:( Still getting BFN! but I ve been nauseas for 3 days now!! But not many other symptoms (i was bloating from 1dpo till 6dpo but no more)


----------



## xxbeckyxx

The asda ones I used were 15iml, symptoms sound promising I'd wait a couple more days and try again good luck x


----------



## alliebabyfeve

We were off birth control for a year and were actively TTC for 6 months out of that year. I got my :bfp: at 11dpo with a first response and a wondfo. 
My symptoms were sore boobs, increased sense of smell, and lots of CM.
Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks so much ladies! ;)


----------



## chika10blue

I was having lots of cramps. Thought for sure AF was coming. My temperature ended up rising instead of dropping. My usual 98.75 was 99.60. Tested on cycle day 24 with a :bfn: (the previous cycle AF showed on cycle day 27 so I thought for sure it would show by then!) Cycle day 25 I got a faint line on a frer and PREGNANT on digital. :thumbup:

Good luck!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

I got my BPF at 15 DPO.... I was 4 days late for AF. 10 DPO I had a tugging sensation near my belly button that was on off for about an hour or so.....and some intense pains into my right hip. I also started getting a very stuffy nose and dizzy at 12 DPO and continued and then got a headache 14 DPO..... The last few days I also was quite bloated and very gasy...but this may have been due to food choices - haha. I used a clear blue on 14 DPO and there was a very, very faint line. I then used a FRER on the morning of 15 DPO and it was positive. 

hope this helps


----------



## ameeann

I came off bc mid september, had one regular af 53 days later then got my bfp, so actively trying for a month, guess we're lucky!! lol

however I got my BFP with a frer at 11dpo!
I used ICs before this and I could barely see a line, it looked like an indent!!!

FRER's are ubberrr sensitive!! get one :D hehe

my symptoms: dizzyness, lots and lots of creamy cm, sorry if it's tmi lol a bit nauseous and for the past two days I've not wanted to eat!

i only got my bfp this morning lol!!

iv had lots of shooting pains in my boobs and an "implantation" pain at like 7dpo!!


gl hunny!! :dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow Congrads!!! I saw your test! I think I ll try and hold out for a Freer till sunday (it will be 14 DPO. Till then I might just keep using my cheepie ones to see what happens. I just want my BFP! lol


----------



## ameeann

haha Yeah if you have the patience! lol I'm soooo impatient!!!


----------



## ameeann

and thank you!! lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

To be honest I really dont have patience. haha I am trying so ahrd to talk myself out of taking them.....ughh


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey mate check out www.twoweekwait.com might help u to see symptoms ladies have posted leading up to there bfp. Good luck to everyone trying


----------



## Jackie6834

midnightfalls said:


> Hey ladies. First off congradulations on you BFP!
> SEcondly, I couldnt find a thread anywhere where ladies shared how long it took to get a BFP and the symptoms they had before.
> There are threads with symptoms but Im curious about how long some ladies waited to see a BFP and with what kind of tests they used. Which were successful (FREER, Online tests, Dollarstore, Clearblue, etc) (because I think I m having symptoms but still BFN which doesnt seem to coincide) Any comments would be appreciate!
> !!

I waited to test until 3 days after my period was supposed to start. Usually my period starts early (27 days) or late (29 days). The last time I started my period was after 27 days, so I waited until day 31 to test. I live in Japan, but they sell Clearblue tests so I tested with those.
The symptoms I had were my nipples were sore and they still are, sometimes I felt a little nauseous, and I had cramps that were always there.
Also, around the time my period was supposed to start, I was getting this weird feeling down in my vagina...I don`t really know how to describe it but sometimes I get it the day before I`m about to start. 
Right now, I rarely have any symptoms. I don`t even feel pregnant. I`m kinda looking forward to all the symptoms so hubby can pamper me. lol


----------



## Bethy

I got pregnant miraculously at my first month TTC. I am obese and had a history of very irregular periods (2-4 times per year) and what periods I had were almost non existent. It stared with cramping around 11 dpo which I actually went to a drop in clinic about because it was so unusual for me to cramp when I wasn't due my period. I took a urine test but nothing showed up then. I took an ovulation test to see if it was ovulation pains and that came back negative. I was peeing a lot along with the cramps. At 14dpo I got my first positive with dark urine (using cheapy online tests off Amazon), and after that it was a rollercoaster ride of BFNs and BFPs depending on the urine consistency and time of day - I think because I found out at almost the earliest you can, it wasn't showing in dilute urine and still isn't. I'm pretty positive I am still pregnant though.
The cramps are sill coming (not terribly, just dull ones), I still urinate a hell of a lot and I am quite tired! I also have slightly tender boobs and a more acute sense of smell.


----------



## sar89

My cycles were irregular so i never really knew what dpo i was. I tested dec 5th and i got bfn (cd32) and i tested dec 20th (cd47) and bfp.

I have period pains for the last week which hurt alot.
My boobs are very sore and nipples very sensitive.
I need to use bathroom alot even if i have drank much.
I also am very gassy tmi ha

I used an ic which came up strong positive straight away, thn went out and bought clearblue digi which came up 3+. I am approx 6 weeks 5 days.

Good luck to you :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks! It will all be great info for my new cycle!! 
AF got my a few days back! grr BUT the positive in this is that I had bought pre seed and it came in too late for the previous cycle. So it won't go to waste. At least I have something to look forward to this cycle!!
Congrads on all the BFP ladies!!


----------



## storm4mozza

first time around i was TTC for 6 months or maybe a little longer and only naseau (at about 6 weeks when i found out)

and second time around i was TTC for about 3 weeks and just nausea again x


----------

